# USAT Woodside Caboose



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

USAT Woodside Caboose
What scale are these cabooses, 1:24 or 1:29?. Are they nice ?..........thanks, Jim


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

They are very nice and 1:24 scale, no interiors though (if that matters to you). USAT makes great cabooses. I also have 2 bay windows for my 1:29 SG trains. 

-Brian


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

The USAT Wood sided Cabooses are my absolute favorite cabooses for pulling trains with wood sided rolling stock.

I am not sure of the scale but they are a bit larger than the Aristo-Craft/Delton wood sided cabooses.

Jerry


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was hoping for 1:29 scale since I wanted it for a 1:32 loco...............Jim


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

The fun of finding the right scale caboose for your trains.




































Just remember real cabooses came in all sizes too.

Sometimes I size a caboose to the loco and if the train is long sometimes I size the caboose to the freight cars directly in front of it.

Jerry


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jerry, nice collection. Which one is the USAT?..............Jim


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By jmill24 on 26 Oct 2009 05:10 PM 
Jerry, nice collection. Which one is the USAT?..............Jim


Hi Jim,

This may help:










The following shows the relationship between MTH O Gauge, MTH Gauge One and LGB G Gauge:










This compares the MTH Gauge One 1:32 with the USAT Woodsided:










And the MTH with the Aristo-Delton Classic:










Here is the MTH with a LGB 4065 boxcar for reference:










And the USAT with the same boxcar:










Sometimes it is the loco that makes a caboose look OK or too big or too small:










Jerry


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jerry, thanks. You might of convinced me. I just may order a Woodside USAT caboose.............Jim


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Although the USAT caboose is often listed as being 1:24, *It is not 1:24!*

When compared to the older Delton (now Aristo Craft Classic) caboose or the MDC short caboose which really are 1:24, the USAT Woodside caboose is clearly wider. Thus it scales out more to 1:22.5.


I posted a question a while ago about these cabeese. Here's a link:

Caboose Questions

And these photos posted by Paul (Skip) show why the USAT woodside caboose can't be 1:24. The USAT is on the left, the Aristo is on the right. Note the size differences between the 1:22.5 USAT caboose and the 1:24 Aristo caboose:


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 27 Oct 2009 09:37 AM 
Although the USAT caboose is often listed as being 1:24, *It is not 1:24!*

When compared to the older Delton (now Aristo Craft Classic) caboose or the MDC short caboose which really are 1:24, the USAT Woodside caboose is clearly wider. Thus it scales out more to 1:22.5.




I would tend to agree with you.

The following picture was not included in my comparison because the Aristo/Delton caboose had not been discussed:












I am happy with running USAT Woodsided cabooses with my LGB Moguls (they are my preferred caboose for them) but I do have a single Aristo/Delton caboose that I also run with a LGB Mogul. For me the Aristo/Delton caboose is a bit too small to look right with my LGB Moguls.

One major issue for me with the Aristo/Delton caboose is the coupler used (whether knuckle or hook and loop) as it is distinctly different and more important the mounting for the coupler is distinctly different from that of LGB, USAT and Bachmann couplers (and even conventional Aristo-Craft couplers) as it dates back to the Delton days.

I could be wrong in that perhaps Aristo has since changed the coupler mounting system but I would be surprised if that is so.

One pretty much has to see the Aristo/Delton side by side with the USAT caboose to visualize the difference. The photos by San Juan say it best.

Jerry


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

For what its worth, I got an email today from USAT saying the Woodside is 1:24 scale..............Jim


----------

